# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Αποχωρήσεις Διαχειριστών

## Polyneikos

Aνοίγω αυτό το τόπικ  για να ανακοινωσω 2 αποχωρήσεις από την ομάδα του bodybuilding.gr
Ο Φωτης , Κατερίνη 144 , και ο Γιαννης , Γιαννης64, αποχωρουν απο την ομάδα και πλεον εχουν τον τίτλο Retired Mod.
Ο καθένας ,για τους δικους του διαφορετικούς λόγους,δεν μπορουν να προσφέρουν πλεον σε θεματα διαχείρισης,το οποιο ειναι μια έξτρα ευθυνη ,περα από την ευχαριστη διαμονη στον χώρο ενος φόρουμ και επέλεξαν να μην ειναι στην ομάδα.
Ειναι ευκολο καποιος να καταλάβει, απο την ημερομηνία εγγραφής τους στην σελίδα,τον αριθμό των ποστς τους αλλα και την εν γενει συμμετοχή τους,στο πόσο εχουν προσφερει.
Τους ευχαριστούμε και εγω  προσωπικά ως administrator του φόρουμ,για την αφιλοκερδή τους προσφορά και την πολυτιμη παρουσία τους.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   :01. Sad:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Κριμα που θα αποχωρησετε...παντος το μονο σιγουρο ειναι πως βοηθησατε με τις γνωσεις σας και με την αγαπη σας για το φορουμ και για το αθλημα..σας ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στη ζωη σας και σε οτι κανετε..
Και στο μελλον αμα μπορεσετε να ξαναγινεται mods και τωρα ακομη αν γινεται να σας βλεπουμε εστω και σαν απλα μελη

----------


## koukoutsaki

Κριμα ...πολυ κριμα ....  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Crying:  :01. Crying:  :01. Crying: 
πανω απο ολα να ειναι καλα κ να περνανε καλα 
ευχαριστουμε θερμα για ΟΛΑ ... :03. Bowdown: 
και ελπιζω το Γιαννη να τον βλεπουμε να μη χαθει ...

----------


## panakos

ευχαριχτουμε πολυ για την βοηθεια που μας προσφερατε τοσο καιρο!!
να σται γεροι και δυνατοι μαγκες!! :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

θα ήθελα εγώ με την σειρά μου να ευχαριστήσω πρώτα απολους τον μπος (Παναγιώτη) που πρώτος αυτός έδειξε εμπιστοσύνη στο πρόσωπο μου και με έβαλε στην ομάδα. όλα τα παιδιά της ομάδας φυσικά που βρήκα όταν μπήκα στην ομάδα, αλλα και αυτούς που ήρθαν μετά από μένα.  η προσφορά όλων είναι καταπληκτική, και επίπονη, όσο και αν αυτό ακούγετε κάπως σε αυτούς που δεν ήρθαν ποτέ σε τέτοια θέση...

θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο μου καιτο (εννοώ) κωστα (πολυνεικο- ανμτιν) για την βοήθεια που είχα από αυτόν από τότε που πρωτο μπηκα στην ομάδα, αλλά μέχρι και σήμερα.  είναι καταπληκτικός, και μοναδικά ήρεμος άνθρωπος.

κωστα σου εύχομαι καλό κουράγιο.

*επόμενος* είναι ο φωτης (κατερινη 144). ήταν αυτός που μου έμαθε να διαχειρίζομαι και να επεξεργάζομαι το φόρουμ.

τον ΗΛΙΑ. καταπληκτικός άνθρωπος. 

τον Νασσερ που κάποτε σκούπιζε όλο το φόρουμ και γινόταν αναγκαστικά μονιμα ο κακός του φόρουμ, μαζί με τον φωτη.

τον φίλο και αδεφο στελιο, με πολύ δουλειά και αυτός στο φόρουμ. ακόμα και αν αυτή δεν φαινεται.

διονυσης και ντεβιλ. με πολλές γνώσεις, και πολύ δουλειά.

βαγγελης. τον γνώρισα για λίγο σε κάποιους αγώνες και με κέρδισε με τον χαρακτήρα του.

σας εύχομαι όλους παιδιά καλό κουράγιο.

θα ήθελα ακόμα να ζητήσω μια συγνώμη αν έχω στεναχωρήσει και κάποια από τα μέλη του φόρουμ, αν κάποτε τους είχα στεναχωρήσει με τις παρατηρήσεις μου η με τον τρόπο μου. η διαχείριση δεν είναι εύκολη, και μερικές φορές μπορει εύκολα να ξεφύγει κάποιος και να παραφερόταν και μάλιστα άδικα σε κάποιους.

*ευχαριστώ* επίσης και σε κάποια μέλη που με τοντρόπο τους με βηθησαν στο να καταφέρω να κάνω σωστή διαχείριση.

θα ήθελα ακόμα να ζητήσω σε όλα τα μέλη, να βοηθήσουν όσο μπορούν την ομάδα ώστε να ευκολύνει το έργο τους στην διαχείριση..

θα τα λέμε από εδώ και πέρα σαν απλά μέλη.ναστε όλοι καλά..

υγ. το μονο που θα ήθελα, είναι αυτό το τελευταίο ποστ να το έκανα σαν Μοντ. αλλά και έτσι δεν πειραζει. όλα καλά καικοιτάμε μπροστά.

----------


## ελμερ

Γιαννη ησουν και εισαι ενας απο μας στην αρχη σε φοβομουν αλλα μετα καταλαβα πως εισαι απ τα πολυ καλα παιδια..... :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## magdaline

και οι δύο κύριοι εξαιρετικοί. Κρίμα που δεν μας αντέχετε  :01. ROFL: .

----------


## Mcstefan7

Καλη συνέχεια και στους 2σας... Συνεχίστε να συμβουλεύεται τους νέους έστω και σαν απλά μέλη σαν εμάς  :01. Razz:

----------


## marvin

:01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: Πολυ κριμα!!Εχω  διαβασει,γελασει και συμβουλευτει το Γιαννη αρκετες φορες οσο καιρο ειμαι στο φορουμ!!Η αποχορησει του πραγματικα με ξαφνιαζει αλλα και με στεναχωρει!!Θα ηθελα απο την πλευρα μου να ευχαριστησω τον Μοντ Γιαννη64 για τον χρονο που χαλασε σε δικα μου ποστ η θεματα,για τον χρονο του να με βοηθησει η να με στηριξει σε οτι χρειαστηκα!!!Ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια σε οτι αποφασισει να κανει!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Ηλαπ

πολυ κριμα και για τους δυο..
Εγω πιο πολυ στεναχωρηθηκα για τον γιαννη(που βεβαια δν τα ειχαμε πει ποτε απο κοντα αλλα τον ειχαα συμπαθησει μεσα απο τον χαρακτηρα που εβγαζε στο φορουμ) μιας και τον φωτη δν τον ειχα πετυχει και ιδιετερα  στο φορουμ,τουλαχιστον οσο καιρο ειμαι εγω μεσα..

Σας ευχαριστουμε πολυ παιδια για ολααα!!

----------


## Eddie

Ολα εχουν ενα τελος..το θεμα ειναι να ειστε εσεις καλα,και οι τιτλοι σε ενα φορουμ ερχονται και φευγουν.Υπηρξατε αξιοι και πολυ καλοι πρωτον ως μελη και εν συνεχεια ως ομαδα mod στο φορουμ..Ο Φωτης εχει πολυ καιρο που χαθηκε,οσο τον προλαβα παντως θυμαμαι οτι ειναι τρελη μορφη και τυπαρα  :01. Razz: 

Γιανναρε ελπιζω τουλαχιστον να μπαινεις στο φορουμ ως μελος και να μη σε χασουμε..  :01. Smile:

----------


## vaggan

γιαννη απολαυσε την διαμονη σαν απλο μελος χωρις αγχος  :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

οχι ρε παιδια. δεν αποχωρω απο το φορουμ. απο την διαχειρηση αποχωρησα. αλλωστε μια παρεα ημαστε. εχω γνωρησει και ιντερνετικα πολλα ατομα απο εδω μεσα αλλα και προσωπικα. 

αλλα και με τους περισοτερους διαχειρηστες εχουμε περασει πολλα. αλλα και σαν μελος θα βοηθησω και την ομαδα οσο μπορω, αλλα και οποιο μελος το χρειαστει και μπορω.

αλλωστε αποχωρησα απο την ομαδα λογο των πολλων υπεχρεωσεων που εχω αυτο το δυαστημα και που φαινεται πως θα τραβηξει αρκετο καιρο ακομα. 

θα με φατε στην μαπα σαν απλο μελος.

και στο μελλον ποτε δεν ξερεις τι γινετε. καλη καρδια. :08. Toast:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Απο τη στιγμη που θα ειστε στο φορουμ για εμενα ειναι το ιδιο πραμα,ουτος η αλλος δεν ειχα θεμα με τα μπαν.  :01. Wink:   :08. Toast:

----------


## chris corfu

ετσι ειναι πανω απο ολα οι δουλειες για να μην υπαρχει υπερβολικο αγχος και πιεση απο πολλες πλευρες,(δυσκολο μεν σε αυτους τους καιρους)..  κανατε αυτο που επρεπε προφανως για εσας γιατι ως γνωστον νους υγιης εν σωματι υγιει!! να σται καλα!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

> θα ήθελα εγώ με την σειρά μου να ευχαριστήσω πρώτα απολους τον μπος (Παναγιώτη) που πρώτος αυτός έδειξε εμπιστοσύνη στο πρόσωπο μου και με έβαλε στην ομάδα. όλα τα παιδιά της ομάδας φυσικά που βρήκα όταν μπήκα στην ομάδα, αλλα και αυτούς που ήρθαν μετά από μένα.  η προσφορά όλων είναι καταπληκτική, και επίπονη, όσο και αν αυτό ακούγετε κάπως σε αυτούς που δεν ήρθαν ποτέ σε τέτοια θέση...


Ελα ρε Γιαννηηηηη.... 
Γιατι τωρα αυτο????
Με στενοχωρεις να το ξερεις.

Εγω σου λεω να κατσεις να το ξανασκεφτεις και να αλλαξεις αποφαση.

Σε πειραξε κανεις ρε να τον τακτοποιησω?
Ξανασκεψου το ρε φιλε.
Τοσο ωραια δεν περασαμε?

Μια λαμπαδα στο μποι σου θα αναβει ετσι κι αλλιως!!!!!
Μαλακια.
Ξανασκεψου το.

Οσο για το ρεμαλι το αλλο , το Φωτη, ειναι κριμα γιατι θελαμε ενα ακομη ΑΕΚτζη στη διοικηση του φορουμ!!!
Αν ειναι στο χερι σας ξανασκεφτειτε το.

----------


## Muscleboss

Λόγω απουσίας μου από το φόρουμ ενημερώθηκα καθυστερημένα για την αποχώρηση του Γιάννη και του Φώτη από τη διαχειριστική ομάδα και στην αρχή πάγωσα, αλλά σέβομαι την επιλογή τους.
Ανοιχτές καρδιές, αγνοί και απλοί άνθρωποι και οι δύο. Ιστορικά μέλη της διαχείρισης με χιλιάδες ώρες και χιλιόμετρα,  αφιερωμένα στο φόρουμ, μοιραστήκαμε πολλές στιγμές τόσο μέσα από το bodybuilding.gr όσο  και από κοντά. Ότι και να πώ θα είναι λίγο... και οι δύο ξέρουν την εκτίμηση που τρέφω στο πρόσωπό τους. 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μερικές φορές το διάλλειμα είναι απαραίτητο για να συνεχίσουμε με μεγαλύτερη όρεξη. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι κάποια στιγμή που η κατάσταση θα το επιτρέψει θα τους έχουμε πίσω στη διαχειριστική ομάδα του bodybuilding.gr.

Φίλε Γιάννη και φίλε Φώτη, το bodybuilding.gr σας οφείλει ένα τεράστιο *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* για την ανεκτίμητη προσφορά σας.

Πολλούς χαιρετισμούς

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μερικές φορές το διάλλειμα είναι απαραίτητο για να συνεχίσουμε με μεγαλύτερη όρεξη. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι κάποια στιγμή που η κατάσταση θα το επιτρέψει θα τους έχουμε πίσω στη διαχειριστική ομάδα του bodybuilding.gr.


έτσι Πάνο, ευχαριστώ το φόρουμ για αυτά που μου έχει προσφέρει και πάντα θα συνεχίζει να μου προσφέρει, 
φυσικά δεν θα ''χαθώ'' ποτέ απο αυτη την παρέα, οπως δεν εχω χαθεί ολο αυτο τον καιρό, άσχετα αν δεν συμμετείχα ενεργά, πάντα παρακολουθούσα τα τεκταινόμενα   :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Κάπου εδώ παιδιά ήρθε και η δική μου ώρα. Προσωπικοί λόγοι δε μου επιτρέπουν να συμμετέχω στη διαχείριση του φόρουμ. Πάει πολύς καιρός και η αλήθεια είναι πως κουράστηκα. Είμαι σίγουρος πως τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά θα τα πάνε πολύ καλά και χωρίς εμένα. 

Φυσικά θα συνεχίσω να κάνω ποστ και να στηρίζω το  :bodybuilding.gr:  με όποιο τρόπο μπορώ.

----------


## panakos

στελακο,σε ευχαριστουμε για ολα φιλε!
γευγεις απο διαχειριστης οχι απο την παρεα μας!!οποτε μια χαρα θα τα λεμε!!!! :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Andreas C.

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά που πάτε όλοι και μας αφήνετε μόνους μας  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  

Ελπίζω φίλε Στέλιο να σου πάνε όλα καλά  :08. Toast:   :08. Toast:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## sobral

τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά επιδημία έπεσε? :01. Sad:  Χωρίς να ξέρω προσωπικά τον Στελάκο, είναι από τις συμπαθητικά άτομα στο φόρουμ. Κρίμα που αποχωρεί από το "πόστο" αλλά αφού θα παραμείνει στην παρέα μας όλα καλά. Μην δω κ κανα κ.Ηλία (Τρινταφυλλου) να αποχωρεί ε?! η ήρεμη δύναμη , η φωνή της λογικής στο φόρουμ.  :03. Clap:  Να είστε όλοι καλά απ όπου κ αν συμμετέχετε στην προσπάθεια. :01. Smile:

----------


## vaggan

στελακο αντιο φιλε δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε το μπαν που μου εριξες :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## marvin

Τι εγινε βρε παιδια,γιατι ετσι; :01. Unsure: Τι κουραστηκες βρε Στελακιε ,λες και σε πηραν τα χρονια!!!Ελπιζω να αλλαξεις γνωμη και να ειναι κατι προσωρινο!!Δεν ειναι ωραιο να αλλαζει το κλιμα!!!Μια ο Γιαννης 64..μια ο Φωτης ..τωρα εσυ! :01. Unsure: Συμφωνω με τα παιδια οτι ειναι κριμα να φυγεις απο μοντ,θεωρω οτι εισαι ηρεμη δυναμη μεσα στο φορουμ,βεβαια εσυ γνωριζεις καλυτερα το τι θες και χρειαζεσαι!!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ σε οτι και αν με βοηθησες απο αυτη τη θεση,καλη συνεχεια σε οτι και αν αποφασισεις να κανεις...θα τα λεμε ετσι και αλλιως!!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια παιδιά, εδώ γύρω θα 'μαι όμως, δε χάνομαι.  :08. Toast: 

Βαγγέλη συγγνώμη φίλε, δεν ήταν ποτέ προσωπικό  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

> Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια παιδιά, εδώ γύρω θα 'μαι όμως, δε χάνομαι. 
> 
> Βαγγέλη συγγνώμη φίλε, δεν ήταν ποτέ προσωπικό


πλακιτσα :01. Mr. Green: ρε εισαι απο τα πολυ καλα παιδια

----------


## tolis93

ελα ρε π@@στη μ που πατε ολοι πλακα μ κανετε τωρα? :01. Sad:  τελος παντων. κατανοουμε στανταρ ολοι οτι δεν ειναι και οτι πιο ευκολο να σαι μοντ. χαρακτηριζεσαι πρεπει να σαι μεσα συνεχεια πρεπει να γνωριζεις καλα το φορουμ να χεις υπομονη με καθε νεο μελος π μπαινει ειναι σα να κανεις τη μανα αιωνιου φοιτητη που ζει στο σπιτι  :01. Mr. Green:  καλη συνεχεια στελακος σε οτι κανεις. ελπιζουμε στο ατλας τουλαχιστον να δωσεις παρουσια :08. Toast:  :02. Wave:

----------


## Gaspari

Κρίμα κ για τα 3 παιδιά. Καλή συνέχεια σε ό,τι κάνεις στν ζωή σου. Που κ που να δίνεις σημεία ζωής ε.. :01. Smile: 
 :02. Wave:

----------


## dorita

εφυγες κ συ στελακο....

αν κ θεωρω οτι κ λογω ηλικιας θα μπορουσες να ασχοληθεις περισσοτερο κ να προσφερεις οπως εκανες μεχρι τωρα με διακριτικοτητα  ...αλλα εσυ ξερεις...
καλη συνεχεια λοιπον!!

thanks for the help! :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εμείς στέλιο τα λέμε κι απο κοντα , εδω που τα λέμε δεν είναι και ότι πιο εύκολο και χαλαρωτικό να κάνεις διαχείρηση σαν μόντ σε ενα φόρουμ , σε τρώει χρόνο και φαιά ουσία ,αλλα όλα καλα εδω είσαι πάλι δεν έχασες και καμια θέση στο δημόσιο πάλι η παρουσία σου μπορεί να είναι αισθητή και χρήσιμη στο φόρουμ .
και έλα για καμια προπόνηση να τα πούμε κι απο κοντα και πάρε και τον μπαρμπα γιάννη παρέα  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εφυγες κ συ στελακο....
> 
> αν κ θεωρω οτι κ *λογω ηλικιας* θα μπορουσες να ασχοληθεις περισσοτερο κ να προσφερεις οπως εκανες μεχρι τωρα με διακριτικοτητα  ...αλλα εσυ ξερεις...
> καλη συνεχεια λοιπον!!
> 
> thanks for the help!


εγω δηλαδή θα έπρεπε ήδη να τα μαζέψω και να την κάνω με ελαφρα , παρηγορητικό αυτό να τό χω υπόψιν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## goldenera

Εσύ Ηλία κάτσε εκεί που είσαι...μην το κουνάς ρούπι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Στελιο να σου πανε ολα δεξια φιλε σε οτι κανεις και ευχαριστω απο μεριας μου για τις συμβουλες και πληροφοριες που μου εχεις δωσει. :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up: 


Λογικα θα τα πουμε και στον αγωνα της ΝΑΒΒΑ τωρα στα κοντα. :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Να ευχαριστήσω προσωπικά ως "συμπολεμιστής" στην διαχείριση του site αλλα και ως Administrator τον Στελιο,για την συμμετοχή του και την προσφορά του,είτε αυτο λεγεται φόρουμ,είτε αυτο λέγεται καλυψη αγωνων bodybuilding,στο Atlas κτλ, γενικα συμμετείχε σε όλες τις δραστηριότητες ενεργά.
Επίσης από τους πιο συνεργασιμους διαχειριστές ,σε ότι του ειχε ανατεθεί.
Ειναι λογικό καποια στιγμη να ερχεται μια θεληση για αποχή,λίγο τα γεγονότα,οι προσωπικες  υποχρεωσεις,η τριβή ,η υποχρέωση "επιβλεψης" επιφερουν την κόπωση και την φθορά και την αναγκη για ξεκούραση.
Πιστεύω ότι καποια στιγμή τα παιδια μπορουν να επιστρέψουν,μελλοντικα στο team
Στελιο σε αυχαριστουμε και θεωρω ότι η διαμονη σου ως μελος θεωρείται δεδομένη   :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## RAMBO

Να χαιρετήσω και γω τα παιδιά με την σείρα μου (gianni,Katerini και Stelako) που μας άντεξαν τόσο καιρό  :01. Razz:  απο την θέση των moderator-officer και χαίρομαι που δεν μας αφήνουν τελείως άλλα θα παραμείνουν στην παρέα μας,οι συμβουλές τους και οι γνώσεις τους μας ειναι απαραίτητες :02. Chinese:

----------


## Polyneikos

O φίλος και συνφορουμίτης *grtech* αποφάσισε ότι δεν μπορεί να συνεχίσει την διαχείριση στο  site λόγω αυξημένων υποχρεώσεων.
Θα ήθελα να τον ευχαριστήσω προσωπικά για την προσφορά του αλλά και την γενικότερη στάση σε πολλά ζητήματα, πραγματικά προσέφερε τα μέγιστα.
Πιστεύω οτι θα τον πετυχαίνουμε Online να τα λέμε .
Ευχαριστούμε !  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ελμερ

Να ναι καλα ο Γιωργης εχε προσφερει πολλα και ο χαρακτηρας του ειναι αδαμαντινος...... :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πραγματι ο Γιωργος εχει αφησει το στιγμα του σαν διαχειριστης με την προσφορα του κ το ηθος του. Ελπιζω οι αυξημενες υποχρεωσεις να τον αφηνουν να δινει το παρον κ να τα λεμε.

----------


## vaggan

καλα να ειναι και η επαυξηση των υποχρεωσεων στην ζωη να ειναι για καλο το forum εδω θα ειναι και αν μπορεσει ποτε ξαναγυρναει στη θεση του γεια σου γιωργαρε :08. Toast:

----------


## Fataoulas

Το τι χρονος χρειαζεται, κανεις δε μπορει να το καταλαβει παρα μονο αν εκτελεσει χρεη Mod/admin/officer κτλ κτλ.
Να'σαι καλα Γιωργο, και ελπιζουμε στη συμμετοχη σου ως μελος στο φορουμ, με συμβουλες, γνωμες και προτασεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Γιώργαρε τα είπαμε και εσωτερικά αλλά θέλω να γράψω κι εδώ ένα *ευχαριστώ*  για την προσφορά σου στην διαχείριση - τουλάχιστον τον λίγο χρόνο που είμαι εγω στην ομάδα,βοήθησες - και ξελάσπωσες συχνά - τα τόπικ που είχαμε υπ'ευθύνη μας, καλή συνέχεια  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Muscleboss

Να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ από εδώ το Γιώργο για τη πολύ σημαντική προσφορά του όλο το διάστημα που βρέθηκε στην ομάδα. Θα συνεχίσουμε τα λέμε από το φόρουμ έως μέλος πλέον  :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

Γιωργαρα grtech παντα καλα να εισαι!

Ολα καλα να σου πανε!

----------


## goldenera

Άτομο με προσωπικότητα πάνω από όλα, διατήρησε το forum στα πλαίσια της ευπρέπειας με αντικειμενικότητα και αιχμηρό λόγο εκεί που έπρεπε, και είμαι σίγουρος πως θα λείψει στην ομάδα των διαχειριστών :01. Wink:  Γιωργάρα να είσαι καλά, και όλα να βαίνουν κατ'ευχήν και όπως τα επιθυμείς!

----------


## Polyneikos

O συνφορουμίτης *Mikekan*  - μέλος της ομάδας του Bodybuilding -  αφήνει το πόστο του στην διαχείριση λόγω αυξημένων υποχρεώσεων.

Ευχαριστούμε  για την προσφορά σου Μιχάλη , να κοιτάς να τα λέμε Online !  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Fear

Ο Μιχαλης ηταν δυναμη στο φορουμ,να συνεχισει να δινει το παρον και εκτος της ομαδας! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω, να είσαι καλά Μιχαλιό!

----------


## ελμερ

Απτα καλυτερα παιδια ο Μιχαλης....... :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Mikekan

Παιδάκια να είστε καλα! Ενα πράγμα ήθελα μονο, να ανταποδώσω τις γνώσεις που απέκτησα απο όλους εσάς και να βοηθησω τα νέα παιδιά. Δεν αλλάζει κατι για μενα, θα συνεχίσουμε να τα λέμε συχνά μόλις χαλαρώσω λιγο απο τη καινούργια μου δουλειά!

----------


## Fataoulas

Τα ρασα δε κανουν το παππα λεει η παροιμια.  Ετσι και στη περιπτωση του Μιχαλη (και ολων των παιδιων που αποχωρουν λογω υποχρεωσεων) 
Ειτε με καποιο αξιωμα ειτε οχι, ολοι τους βοηθουν και συμβαλλουν με τις γνωσεις τους στο φορουμ.
Και σιγουρα οποτε εχεις χρονο, εδω θα εισαι να δινεις συμβουλες σε οποιον χρειαζεται  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ανδρεας

Καλή συνέχεια σε Γιώργο και Μιχάλη, ελπίζω να συνεχίσουμε να τους βλέπουμε online
να βοηθούν όπως πάντα, και να μοιράζονται τις απόψεις τους (αλλά και την πρόοδό τους) με τους υπόλοιπους στο φόρουμ

 :08. Toast:

----------


## Mikekan

Φυσικά και θα τα λέμε παιδιά! Να είστε καλά!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Andreas C.

Φίλε μου Μιχάλη ελπίζω να σου πάνε όλα καλά με την καινούρια σου δουλειά :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

O φίλος *ελμερ*  , μας ανακοίνωσε ότι δεν μπορεί να συνεχίσει στην ομάδα της διαχείρισης του site λόγω υποχρεώσεων.
Ο Μπάμπης είναι από τα καλύτερα παιδιά του φόρουμ και πάντα ασκούσε διαχείριση ήπια και φιλικά προς τα μέλη
Πιστεύουμε να να γράφει ως μέλος και να τα λέμε. Ευχαριστούμε!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## beefmeup

Ευχαριστουμε για την προσφορα στην διαχειρηση Μπαμπινο,δεν χανομαστε :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

και ρωταγα που χαθηκε τις προαλλες φιλε ελμερ ελπιζω να ειναι επαγγελματικες υποχρεωσεις και να ναι για καλο το φορουμ εδω θα ειναι  :02. Welcome:

----------


## ελμερ

παιδια να ειστε ολοι καλα,εννοειται πως δε θα χαθουμε,ευχαριστω πολυ για την τιμη που ειχα να ειμαι στην ομαδα των διαχειριστων,ειναι ολοι εξαιρετικα παιδια (δεν το λεω για να το πω,ειναι η αληθεια και εμαθα πολλα πραγματα)..... :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Μπάμπη σε ευχαριστούμε για τη προσφορά σου! Φυσικά προτεραιότητα έχει να είσαι εσύ καλά και να αξιοποιείς το χρόνο σου όπως επιθυμείς. Πιστεύω πως θα τα λέμε και πάλι εδώ, ίσως περισσότερο από όταν είχες χρέη officer  :01. Smile:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

To τελευταιο διαστημα που δεν εγραφε ο Ελμερ η απουσια του ηταν αισθητη ,απο τα καλα πραγματικα παιδια ο Μπαμπης! :08. Toast: 
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ο vaggan ρωτησε κ μπραβο του  που ειναι αυτο το παληκαρι τελευταια;

Μπαμπη ολα καλα σου ευχομαι κ να σε βλεπουμε εδω! :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Μπάμπη για τις βοήθειες. Καλή συνέχεια και ελπίζω να συνεχίσεις να συμμετέχεις όσο μπορείς στο φόρουμ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## liveris

καλη συνεχεια σειρα.. :02. Welcome:

----------


## ελμερ

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια.... :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## grtech

Καλή επιτυχία με οτι έχουν καταπιαστεί στους φίλους Μπάμπη και Μιχάλη και πάνω από όλα περαιτέρω υγεία.  :02. Welcome:  Το φόρουμ είναι μια εστία παρέας για όλα τα μέλη και περισσότερο για τα μέλη που μετέχουν πιο ενεργά, με συζητήσεις, συμβουλές κλπ. Μπορεί να ξεμακραίνουμε για λίγο αλλά οταν υπάρχει λίγος χρόνος η παρουσία μας και η χαιρετούρα μας είναι δεδομένη.  :08. Toast:

----------


## loufas

:03. Clap:

----------


## Levrone

Καλη συνέχεια Μπάμπη γίγαντα!

Να μη χάνεσαι!

----------


## ελμερ

Να στε καλα παιδια  Κωστη εισαι γιγαντας..... :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

Για σου φίλε Μπάμπη, σημαντική η συνεισφορά σου ως διαχειριστής, και ως μέλος πλέον ελπίζω να τα λέμε και συχνότερα! Να είσαι καλά, καλή συνέχεια και κακλή επιτυχία στα γενικότερα σχέδια σου :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ελμερ

Γιανναρε σ ευχαριστω!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Mikekan

Καλή συνέχεια Μπαμπη, εισαι παιδι διαμάντι!

----------


## ελμερ

Μιχαλη να σαι καλα.... :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Andreas C.

Καλή συνέχεια φίλε μου Μπάμπη  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## ελμερ

Ανδρεα σ ευχαριστω!! :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## loufas

Για να γινει καποιος διαχειριστής τι χρειαζεται.εγω εδω ειμαι παλιος. Θελω να γινω διαχειριστης

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Εξαρτάται,πόσα είσαι διατεθειμένος να δώσεις?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## loufas

> Εξαρτάται,πόσα είσαι διατεθειμένος να δώσεις?


Μου θυμίζει διάλογος απο λάμψη!
βιρνα σου δίνω 5δις να αφήσεις τον γιο μου ήσυχο!
χαχαχα τι να μου κανουν Γιάγκο τα 5 δις?

----------


## Fataoulas

^^101 tips for being a Mod.....


http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post715253

----------


## NASSER

> Για να γινει καποιος διαχειριστής τι χρειαζεται.εγω εδω ειμαι παλιος. Θελω να γινω διαχειριστης


Γιατί πιστεύεις πως μπορείς να γίνεις διαχειριστής? Πόσο συχνά εκφράζεις γνώμη και άποψη? Είσαι εν παλιό μέλος αλλά δεν είναι αβαντάζ για να γίνεις mod ή officer.

----------


## Polyneikos

Υπάρχουν κάποιες αποχωρήσεις από την ομαδα των διαχειριστών και ήθελα  να τους ευχαριστήσουμε .
O *Γιώργος* *sobral, ο Νίκος* *Nikolas_mk2* και ο Γιώργος *Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση* , βοήθησαν την ομάδα και την διαχείριση του forum, o καθένας με τον τρόπο του και με γνώμονα την αγάπη του στο άθλημα αλλά και στο διαδικτυακό μας στέκι.
Παιδιά σας ευχαριστούμε ιδιαιτερα για την προσφορά σας και για την στάση σας απέναντι στο φόρουμ αλλά και στα μέλη, καθώς έχετε βοηθήσει πολυ και φυσικά  αναμένουμε και ως μέλη την συμμετοχή σας.
Καλη συνέχεια, θα τα λέμε εδώ μεσα. :08. Toast:

----------


## Fataoulas

Για αντικαταστατη τους, προτεινω Cobra. 
Αιντε μπας κι αυξηθει η αναλογια γυναικων/ανδρων στο φορουμ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτος είναι τεμπέλης, για κανα καφέ και καμια γυναίκα είναι  :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

Ε αμάν βρε Κώστα κι εσύ, αφού θέλει ότι κάνει να το κάνει καλά!!!!!!!
Προφεσιονελ που λένε στο χωριό μου!!!!

Παιδιά καλή συνέχεια σε ότι κάνετε!

----------


## psonara

καλη συνεχεια παιδια και να τα λεμε σαν συμφορουμιτες! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Να ΄στε καλά, εννοείται θα τα λέμε στο φόρουμ, δεν αλλάζει κάτι  :02. Welcome:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Για αντικαταστατη τους, προτεινω Cobra. 
> Αιντε μπας κι αυξηθει η αναλογια γυναικων/ανδρων στο φορουμ





> Αυτος είναι τεμπέλης, για κανα καφέ και καμια γυναίκα είναι





> Ε αμάν βρε Κώστα κι εσύ, αφού θέλει ότι κάνει να το κάνει καλά!!!!!!!
> Προφεσιονελ που λένε στο χωριό μου!!!!
> 
> Παιδιά καλή συνέχεια σε ότι κάνετε!


Θα παρασοβαρευα για το ρολο και δε θα καταπιεζομουνα αδερφια :01. Razz: 

Οπως κ να χει ευχαριστω για τη στηριξη σας :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Tα παιδιά που είχαν τον ρόλο των Officers, o Τασος Μetalhead, ο Ιoannis Duff, o Αris 1994 και ο Δημήτρης The Worst δεν είναι πλέον στην διαχειριστική ομάδα, αλλά φυσικά συνεχίζουν στο forum ως ιδιαίτερα μέλη με αξιοπρόσεκτη παρουσία , φυσική και διαδικτυακή!
Τους ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα που συνείσφεραν με τον τρόπο τους στην λειτουργία του forum. Κeep iron guys! :05. Weights:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Muscleboss

Τους ευχαριστούμε και ελπίζω να συνεχίσουμε να τους βλέπουμε στους αγώνες και τις εκδηλώσεις του bodybuilding.gr  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

κριμα!!!
καλη ξεκουραση παιδια.. να ειστε παντος ενεργοι εδω. μην ριχνετε μαυρη πετρα πισω σας οπως εκανα εγω. θα το μετανιώσετε

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ευχαριστούμε παιδια και δεν χανόμαστε είτε στο φόρουμ είτε σε εκδηλώσεις που βρισκόμαστε θα τα λέμε και πάντα όλα έχουν να κάνουν με τον ελεύθερο χρόνο και τον βαθμό που μπορεί να προσφέρει κάποιος στο φόρουμ , το οποίο δεν είναι πάντα εφικτό :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Όλοι προσφέρεται σαν  officer's άλλος περισσότερο άλλος λιγότερο δεν έχει σημασία τώρα να κάνουμε απολογισμό,η ουσία είναι ότι η προσφορά του καθενόςσας, βοήθησε το forum,και βέβαια η σχέση δεν αλλάζει σε τίποτα με κανέναν και θα είναι χαρά να βρισκόμαστε από κοντά είτε σε αγώνες είτε σε άλλες εκδηλώσεις του forum και να τα λέμε. 
Παιδιά να είστε όλοι καλά και σας ευχαριστούμε.

----------

